# Winter Mice Deterrent



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm sure many of you have already prepped the boats, travel trailers, RVs, fifth wheels and other camping equipment for winter hibernation. One thing we always use to prevent/deter a mouse/mice winter homestead/colony from setting up in our equipment is Moth Balls. 

We'll put 6-7 Moth Balls in a small cloth bags very similiar to a cooking seasoning/spice bag. For the trailer we'll use 5 bags placed throughout the trailer and its storage compartments. Have yet to find any signs of the critters in the trailer or in any camping equipment ... :mrgreen:

I've also heard dryer sheets and peppermint oil also work well as Mice deterrents. Have any of you used these items or other things as Mice deterrents?


----------



## wyoguy (Mar 4, 2010)

We have used the dryer sheets on our dock ropes at Buckboard with good sucess, however I don't know if they would hold up for the entire winter. Be worth a try along with the moth balls. Nothing is worse than the mess when you jerk the cover in the spring!


----------

